# Yellow Fog Lights/White headlights



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

I would like to replace my stock foglight bulbs with some yellow ion bulbs, my stock headlight bulbs with superwhites (probably silverstars or something) and my amber turnsignal lights with clear bulbs... my only question is... where can I find some stock replacement size yellow ion bulbs for the foglight? Has anyone else done this?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...I have some PIAA Ion Crystals on my SE-R and some Silverstars for the headlights. I left my turnsignals amber. It looks pretty good IMO. I only use my foglights when the weather is actually bad because my Silverstars to a decent enough job lighting up the night.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Cool, are those PIAA's pretty yellow? Where did you buy them, and for how much? Was the foglamp bulb swap much tougher than the headlamp swap? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, I kind of like the idea of those yellow ion bulbs for the fogs. Just like the old days...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I have ultra white headlights with gold ion fogs, people always coment on how much they like it. Have had that way for about a year, would'nt change it back.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Would anyone mind telling me where they got their replacement foglight bulbs, for how much, and if there is anything I should know about swapping them out? Thanks.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can pick up a pair of PIAA H3 Ion Crystals on Ebay for about $50. For installation tips, go to www.b15sentra.net and look for the fog light housing removal. Its pretty straight forward. I would suggest you jack up your car, it makes it easier to disconnect the connector. You don't really need a screwdriver for the connector, just push the button inwards and seperate.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info, it's much appreciated!


----------

